# Tsh .50 synthroid 100mcg



## luvmylittleboy2003 (Aug 23, 2011)

I recently had blood work done, my tsh is .50 and currently taking synthroid 100 mg, but, I think it's too much. I have about 85% of the 'too much synthroid' dosage symptoms. I want to reduce it and see if I would feel better. I have put a call in to talk to her. Looking for thoughts on this..thanks


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Everyone has an individual response to the medication. Everyone has their own sweet spot within the range of normal TSH where they feel their best. One person might feel perfect at a TSH of 0.50 and others like you feel overmedicated.

You are right to trust your own feelings and contact your doctor for an adjustment. Keep tweaking your medication until you feel "just right". Nothing is permanent. Try a drop to 88 mcg. My experience is I get a pretty big shift in TSH in with a change up or down of 12-13 mcg. If 88 mcg leaves you feeling undermedicated, there are some people that take different doseages every other day to hit "just right". Something like alternating 88 mcg on one day with 100 mcg on the next might be perfect for you.


----------



## luvmylittleboy2003 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you..I'm going to drop it to 50 (cutting my 100 in half) until my dr calls back..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

luvmylittleboy2003 said:


> I recently had blood work done, my tsh is .50 and currently taking synthroid 100 mg, but, I think it's too much. I have about 85% of the 'too much synthroid' dosage symptoms. I want to reduce it and see if I would feel better. I have put a call in to talk to her. Looking for thoughts on this..thanks


High there and welcome! How long have you been taking (and I hope that is a typo re MG.?); it should be mcg. "If" you are taking 100 MG, that could be a huge huge problem.

Please let us know and call your doctor and/or druggist or both and find out what your dose is. 100 MG could knock a horse down.

It might be good to check your ferritin................
Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

And it might be good to have your FREES run.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Very worried and.......................


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

100 to 50 mcg is a big drop. Unless you feel really bad, I think I would go down a little bit slower than than. I would imagine your hypo symptoms will return at 50 mcg.


----------



## luvmylittleboy2003 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm sorry it was mcg, it was a typo, sorry about that. My Dr said they want me to come back in and redo my bloodwork, even though I just had it done 2-3 weeks ago. They said if it comes back same range they will switch me to levoxyl (sp?) if it comes in different than they will adjust the dosage of synthroid. I have been on synthroid since 95 and never had a problem. I'm not happy with them at all. I called a endo here in Lexington and they are getting me in on the 7th of sept. I wasn't sure if I should keep my dosage at 100 mcg or go ahead and drop it because I feel so rotten??? Hope I'm making the right call switching to a endo and not letting my internal med Dr figure it out. I really just feel like they were not listening to my concerns and how bad I feel. Please tell me what you think..im really confused right now 

Interesting....I found my old blood work from 95 and other years...looks like the drs always tried to keep my lvls between 1 and 2, and I felt great! Why this dr is insisting on what she is (explained above) I have no idea. It makes me angrier by the second, going to call her again today. Lab work 2-3 weeks ago and she can't adjust my synthroid to a lower level..even though the admitted it was on the high side...and I told her what was going on and how I felt. Greer 
Sorry to ramble, I'm so frustrated


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

luvmylittleboy2003 said:


> I'm sorry it was mcg, it was a typo, sorry about that. My Dr said they want me to come back in and redo my bloodwork, even though I just had it done 2-3 weeks ago. They said if it comes back same range they will switch me to levoxyl (sp?) if it comes in different than they will adjust the dosage of synthroid. I have been on synthroid since 95 and never had a problem. I'm not happy with them at all. I called a endo here in Lexington and they are getting me in on the 7th of sept. I wasn't sure if I should keep my dosage at 100 mcg or go ahead and drop it because I feel so rotten??? Hope I'm making the right call switching to a endo and not letting my internal med Dr figure it out. I really just feel like they were not listening to my concerns and how bad I feel. Please tell me what you think..im really confused right now
> 
> Interesting....I found my old blood work from 95 and other years...looks like the drs always tried to keep my lvls between 1 and 2, and I felt great! Why this dr is insisting on what she is (explained above) I have no idea. It makes me angrier by the second, going to call her again today. Lab work 2-3 weeks ago and she can't adjust my synthroid to a lower level..even though the admitted it was on the high side...and I told her what was going on and how I felt. Greer
> Sorry to ramble, I'm so frustrated


I do know that your current doc is doing the right thing by having you get labs before jumping the guns here. Guessing is never good when it comes to your health.

It is not all about the TSH. The FREES are important also.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Let us know how you fare.


----------

